# Router recommendations



## gr8scott72 (May 7, 2011)

I'm wanting to get a router to be able to plane some of my slabs down flat like this:

YouTube - Large Log planing

I'm looking at the Ridgid router combo at Home Depot for $199 (2 hp motor) but I see some with much stronger motors for a good bit more. (like the Porter-Cable 7518 Router w/3.25 hp for about $350)

Is 2hp enough or do I need a bigger one? I'm not doing slabs near as big as the one in that video. The biggest slab I have so far is 26" wide by 9' long. Most of my wood is around 6' long though.


----------



## discounthunter (May 7, 2011)

i would think 2hp with good sharp bits will work just take your time. also ,depends on how much you need to take off,i would do no more than a 1/4 at a time.ive got a 3hp(ryobi) that im going to make a slab jig for since my planer is only a 12".


----------



## oldsaw (May 8, 2011)

2hp should be fine, but I'd keep it to 1/8" with a wide bit at slow speed. It isn't going to be fast, but it will get done.


----------



## Timberframed (May 8, 2011)

Whatever router you get make sure it has a ½" collet for an 1½" bit for wider and less # of passes. Take it slow and you will get the feel of it. The basic job of a router is to spin fast and remove material. Hooking it up to a chip/dust removal system via a run-of-the-mill shop vac helps a lot.


----------



## BobL (May 8, 2011)

I can do 1/4" deep passes with a 1½" wide bit with my 3HP router in dry Aussie hardwood but it's better if I do 1/8" deep and 3/4" wide passes. 

The last thing you want is The bit slipping and mangling your work.


----------



## Grey (May 8, 2011)

I would strongly suggest the most HP you can afford. You may be able to get away with a midrange (~2hp) for a little while, but it will take longer and put alot more stress on the router. If you want to do this more than once or twice, the high HP model will be a MUCH better choice.


----------



## SDB777 (May 9, 2011)

Porter Cable 690(PC690) is what I use, have been using it for a LONG time. Never had a problem/issue with it.

Should have held out for a PC892......has a little more 'grunt'.



Both feature the soft start, and are built well.






Scott B


----------



## tomsteve (May 9, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Porter Cable 690(PC690) is what I use, have been using it for a LONG time. Never had a problem/issue with it.
> 
> Should have held out for a PC892......has a little more 'grunt'.
> 
> ...


 

the 690 rocks!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 9, 2011)

I can tell you, those PC 7518's have a reputation of having a lot of power and taking a lot of abuse. It would be my choise, IF i was going to be doing a lot of what you plan to do.

Keep in mind, with all the losses, it takes 10 amps at 120V to make one HP. SO, compareing electric motors by the amps is a MUCH better way of judgeing the power. BUT, better brands of motors last longer too, so HP isn't the only way to judge them!

Rob


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 9, 2011)

Well, I bought a Hitachi 2.25 hp (12 amp) at Lowes for $99.

I've already planned a couple and it does just fine.

Price was right and it has a 5 year warranty!


----------



## Currently (May 9, 2011)

I recommend a Linksys ... made by Cisco with wireless-N ... 

Whoops ... wrong thread!


:jester:


----------



## Timberframed (May 15, 2011)

Older Rockwell from the 60's not to be confused with the new rockwell line of power tools that have no relation whatsoever. 13 amps




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Grey (May 15, 2011)

gr8scott72 said:


> Well, I bought a Hitachi 2.25 hp (12 amp) at Lowes for $99.
> 
> I've already planned a couple and it does just fine.
> 
> Price was right and it has a 5 year warranty!


 

Nice pickup. That's a good router at a very good price!


----------



## gemniii (Aug 16, 2012)

Bringing this old but good thread up again.

Has anyone tried these "sleds" Woodhaven Planing Sleds - YouTube ?

Has anyone "automated" a router planer?


----------



## scor440 (Aug 16, 2012)

How about building this?May not have to be this big and heavy or the same style. Portable Sawmill - Planer Blade for Smooth Boards - YouTube


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 16, 2012)

Darn both of you!! 

Now I want more stuff!


----------



## billstuewe (Aug 18, 2012)

I made my own out of 4 2x4s--two screwed together at right angles and then a matching set for the other side. The 2x4s must be jointed and planed perfectly straight and true because any flaws will transfer to the work piece. I use a DeWalt 625 3HP plunge with a 1 7/8' carbide insert tipped bit like in a helical head jointer. It is a bit pricy to start with but the carbide inserts are a cheap way to go after the initial investment. You basically get 4 bits per set of 2 carbide cutters.

This is it-- http://www.carbideprocessors.com/2-...-7-8-dia-1-2-shank-southeast-tool-spoil178-2/


Check out my website under the Building a table tab, page 3 to see pic of it in operation. (48" wide by 10' table top)

Bills Woodshop Sawmill and Lumber, Georgetown TX (N of Austin, Texas) | Wix.com


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 22, 2012)

What an excellent idea. 
I'll have to give that a try with my router on a table top I recently laminated.

I'm going to call it my MeNC machine


----------



## Rearden (Aug 23, 2012)

Porter Cable made a lot of quality tools back in the day... like the day before B&D bought 'em up and turned them into another throw away line like their DeWalt crap. Sorry but I have very strong opinions on this. For the last few years I've been replacing all of my more recent vintage DeWalt, P.C. and yes, even some of my Bosch with nothing but Festool. It started with their cordless driver/drills (easily outlasted the cordless DeWalt's by three to one in our cabinet shop), and now I rarely grab anything else. I still have my old "locomotive" worm drive P.C. belt sander in service (one of the "back in the day" P.C. tools - like their old industrial laminate trimmers - that are still worth a look when they can be found), but Festool has one in the U.K. that they haven't released here yet, so it may also be staying on the shelf soon. 

I have built several DIY CNC machines for milling wood that were set up to use router motors instead of the more typical high frequency spindles, and the Festool 3+ h.p. plunge router motor has been a champ. The lateral and thrust bearing support compared to the P.C., DeWalt, Hitatchi, et al is head and shoulders above. I judge based on this non-traditional application because the loading and use that the motor receives in a CNC installation is significantly greater than that encountered by most any hand held application. Some projects may see the motor run near continuously for hours at a time. This of course voids all warranties, and because it was never intended ti be utilized in this fashion they all do wear out eventually, but the reality is that before switching to the Festool, we were getting less than half the life, AND the run out on the lateral support bearing is significantly less. Using the Festool free hand is a chore due to its sheer weight and mass, but the ergonomics are superb. The added mass also provides a better platform for chatter free feeds in even the toughest grain and species. They are simply the best hand held power tools I have ever sampled, and I've been a cabinet maker and carpenter for almost 40 years. 

Check one out, most of the dealers have displays where you can test run anything that you want. They aren't cheap, but the quality is where the real value proves itself. Just their little laminate trimmer is a great example. Our shop used to do a lot of laminate work, and the DeWalt and P.C. trimmers from Home Cepot were easy and cheap - usually around $100. The Festool 700 was something like near $400, but we saw a savings in the first quarter of use. After a year of use the Festool was still running with no troubles or noticeable run-out. Normally the alternatives were toast in a few months, and if someone let one fall off of a bench - it was over even faster. The P.C. and DeWalt units are no longer built to be seriously used, serviced or repaired, they are all basically throw away home owner/DIY junk. That's not to say that they aren't fine for that intended audience, but the difference in using a quality tool vs. one that will merely get the job done is night and day... and some times more nightmare than anything. 

Another interesting thing about the Festool philosophy is that they have integrated all of their tools into a system of storage cases and transport devices that allow you to literally pack up a whole cabinet shop and hit the road in a matter of minutes. They have also integrated some of the best dust extraction equipment in the industry. I have serious respiratory issues and was getting to a point where any kind of wood working was becoming almost impossible, even with the normal dust collectors and an electrostatic air filter in use. With Festool system I can literally work with any kind of wood that I like nearly dust free, and most importantly, the shop stays amazingly clean without spending a half hour every day sweeping and vacuuming. They obviously aren't for everyone, but if you can adapt to the idea of spending for quality, I guarantee you'll be pleased. Every one of their tools makes me smile when I use it.

and no, I don't work for them or own any part of them... but I wish the heck I did! They make great tools and live good beer... sign me up!

Routers - Festool

Festool Power Tools

Festool International - Tools for the toughest demands


----------

